# Ballet?



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but why is there no separate area for ballet music?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

My guess would be that as most ballet music is arranged as concert music ballet suites then it would fall under orchestral music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Just as Olias said it. In many ways Ballet is considered a separate art as opposed to Opera, because music is more central to the nature of Opera while the dancing is central to Ballet, not music. Of course, I would argue, as a huge ballet music fan, that the music can often speak for itself, but the dancing is nothing without the music. In general if we talk out ballet, it's mostly only music here. Seems not a lot of people are fans of the dancing (not even myself that much).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Olias said:


> My guess would be that as most ballet music is arranged as concert music ballet suites then it would fall under orchestral music.


Lol. ...and the full-length scores are orchestral, too.

I think it would be superfluous, but simultaneously applaud a legitimate desire to have that as an apart category - there are many interesting and obscure scores in that arena which would not otherwise emerge, past the big boys and girls list, anyway.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Olias said:


> My guess would be that as most ballet music is arranged as concert music ballet suites then it would fall under orchestral music.


This was my assumption, but I tend to have the same opinion as PetrB below...



PetrB said:


> I think it would be superfluous, but simultaneously applaud a legitimate desire to have that as an apart category - there are many interesting and obscure scores in that arena which would not otherwise emerge, past the big boys and girls list, anyway.


Thanks for the replies everyone and for not making me feel foolish in asking.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

It makes sense that just as there is a separate section for opera, there should be a separate section for the ballet. There are many opera composers whose names rarely pop up in discussion outside of the opera boards (Donizetti, Bellini, Gluck, Weber, etc...) and the same is true of the ballet ( Leon Minkus, Adolphe Adam, Leo Delibes, Paul Dukas, Gabriel Pierne, etc...)


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Nobody likes ballet.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Nobody likes ballet.


There should be a dislike post button.  Just because you don't like ballet yourself you can't make the assumption that no one else does.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> It makes sense that just as there is a separate section for opera, there should be a separate section for the ballet. There are many opera composers whose names rarely pop up in discussion outside of the opera boards (Donizetti, Bellini, Gluck, Weber, etc...) and the same is true of the ballet ( Leon Minkus, Adolphe Adam, Leo Delibes, Paul Dukas, Gabriel Pierne, etc...)


Problem is that such a section would probably be too inactive to justify having one.


----------

